# Need suggestions on fly fishing trip up north



## Freshwaterman (May 21, 2004)

My dad and I are decent anglers, but have never fly fished. We want to fish Utah, Colorado, Wyoming, or Montana. Looking for suggestions on a good place to go this time of year from someone with experience in any of those regions.

We like the looks of the Green River in Utah, but want nice accomodations.


----------



## MouletteRouge (Aug 11, 2004)

If you have never flyfished before, there are numerous outfitters in Colorado area that have private water...This is not a bad idea in my opinion, but if I lived in Colorado, I would probably be against it...These are not hatchery fish for the most part I believe, just really good water that is managed well, by professionals and biologists...I have no idea of the rates, but this could be a good option to guarantee some action... I have only really fished the Gunnison near Crested Butte, and I have limited experience with trout, and we always caught fish...July and August were always good with Elk Hair Caddis and Green Drakes...Dry Fly fishing is the best... Green River would be great, and I know Idaho has some pretty bang up trout fishing, and do not overlook Tennessee and Arkansas... If money is not an option...Argentina... The fishing there is incredible I hear, and the accomodations are first rate... Even if you don't catch any trout, I think dinners of stag and merlot would be worth it... Are you looking for a guided deal, or just a kind of do-it yourself thing?... Good luck and regardless you will have a good time...


----------



## Bruce J (Jun 27, 2004)

It's funny you mentioned the Gunnison because I've been fishing on it the past couple of days. It does have lots of fish, but I would consider it more challenging than I would recommend for someone who hasn't fly fished before. However, if you do end up in the Crested Butte area for any number of good reasons, just check in with Rod Cesario, owner of the Dragonfly and he'll set you up with a good trip.

I've taken several beginning fly fisherman to the San Juan river near Farmington, NM. The San Juan has more fish per mile than about anywhere on earth. The downside is that is also has more fishermen per mile. However, now that summer is over, there is a lot less crowding. The good things about the San Juan is that you absolutely will catch fish, and there will almost certainly be a 20 incher in there somewhere. So there is good positive reinforcement for learning to flycast, and lots of practice fighting pretty big fish on very light tippet with really small flies. You won't believe when you see a size 24 fly that you can hook and land (maybe) a 5 pound trout with it. Another good thing about the San Juan is that the wading there is also pretty easy since the current is light and the footing pretty secure. For first time coldwater fly fisherman, the wading part is pretty important. You absolutely will need a guide there (or anywhere as a first timer) because you'll need to learn a lot about casting and line management while on the river. 

The last few times I've been there I've stayed at the Soaring Eagle lodge and they provided the lodging and guides. It's not luxurious by any means, but they have nice cabins right on the river and they run the food and guide service very well (at least they did a couple of years ago when I was last there). 

Bruce


----------



## Freshwaterman (May 21, 2004)

*Thanks for the info*

Great info. This is sort of a last minute deal, but your info confirms what I have heard from some other people.


----------



## Freshwaterman (May 21, 2004)

Bruce J...dead on...the San Juan is a blue ribbon fishery...the fish are numerous and large. Crowds are notoriously large as well. You will literally meet people from all over the world fishing that river at any given time. If you go, make sure you have good felt soles because the bottom is like walking on greased bowling balls. The bigger fish hit microscopic flies (size 20 or smaller) and mostly nymph patterns. San Juan is not know for dryfly fishing.

I fish mostly on smaller streams in the North central part of New Mexico to get away from the crowds and to catch native cutthroats. There are many good streams within an hours drive or Red River/NM and some have higher populations of trout per linear mile than the San Juan, but the fish are smaller. They take dries very well from now until end of October. Use mayfly patterns in sizes 18-20, BWO, Adams, PMD and make sure you have plenty of caddis patterns for afternoon and evening fishing. 

-Junkie


----------



## Bruce J (Jun 27, 2004)

Thanks, Junkie. I'd love to find the time to explore some of the other NM and Colorado water and hope to do so in a few years.

Back to the San Juan, I've had several spectacular dry fly fishing days there, but it's certainly not for beginners. Fishing those tiny nymphs is tricky, but with some basic casting and line mending lessons, most will catch on (so to speak) pretty quickly. Trying to manage a size 24 dry on 7x tippet is another thing altogether. There's nothing better, though, when the hatches are on and fish are looking up.


----------



## Freshwaterman (May 21, 2004)

I gree Bruce...when hatches are on and fish are taking dries...it can be some frantic action... Interestingly enough, the biggest rainbow I've caught in that river 22" was on a 24 (microscopic) black midge dry fly and an 8X tippet. Most fish I've caught (the majority in numbers) were, however,caught on tiny nymph patterns. The stretches around Texas Hole and up towards the dam are usually fished with droppers under dries or small nymph patterns under strike indicators. Rising hatches don't occur with much frequency year-round in the upper stretches, although they do occur. Dry flies are used more frequently a couple of miles downstream. That's where the trees begin and the water slows a bit. There are more terestrial (grasshoppers, blowflies, ants, moths, etc.) insects around that stretch of the stream to match.

Size 24's (nymphs and dries) are quite tricky to cast with light tippet and any kind of wind coming down or across that canyon for sure!!!
The one thing that stands out in my mind with this river is the healthy populations of truly large fish. Do you remember seeing all of those big rainbows at your heels feeding on what you kick up when facing upstream??? There are some beauts in that river. You got me wanting to go back and get in on one of those dry fly hatches again!!!!!

-Junkie


----------



## deebo (May 22, 2004)

Hey Junkie, you ever make it up a little farther north and fish the Conejos Drainage just into Colorado??


----------



## Freshwaterman (May 21, 2004)

Nope, but I've always wanted to...that's a fabulous little stream I hear. When do you wanna go???? We've only got another 2-3 weeks...then it will be ice-in time  

I did hear that the BWO and caddis hatches are coming off pretty good up on the borders of (not too far from the Conejas). I have a couple of buddies that are fishing the Cimarron, Red, and Costilla as we speak. They've been up there for a week and I've been checking in with them every other day. They have been doing pretty well. It killed me not being able to make the trip this year...but there's always next year.

-Junkie


----------



## deebo (May 22, 2004)

We have a cabin on the conejos, just got back about 3 weeks ago . Been going up there at least once a year for as long as i can remember. It is fantastic fishing. There is so much water to fish up there its crazy. We spend most of our time up in the high country after native rio grandes. The river is also awesome for browns in July. We prefer the smaller, out of the way streams, but everything up there is great. If you ever decide to go, let me know and i will hook you up. 

High Country Native....


----------



## Freshwaterman (May 21, 2004)

Wow!!! Look at the vivid color on that native fish!!!! That's a beautiful Rio Cut there. That's what I'm about too...out of the way places and plenty of uncrowded streams to explore. Thanks for posting that pic. I will be sure to keep in touch.

P.S. how is the stonefly hatch there in June/July??? I think the Conejas gets the big orange and small yellows during the early summer don't they??? That's always a fun time to be lofting dries up there.

-Junkie


----------



## deebo (May 22, 2004)

Early July is normally the time to be there. it also seems to be a river when bigger is normally better. We throw a lot of #10s, all the time. A few weeks ago, PMDs are what they wanted, along with green drakes and hoppers in the smaller creeks.


----------



## Freshwaterman (May 21, 2004)

Size 10 orange stimulator is the ticket for Cimarron River in late June early July as well. I always make sure I have size 10 hopper patterns in the box too. 

Sounds like you have a great family place up there. God's country for sure. If there was more work up there, I would relocate.

-Junkie


----------



## northpaw (May 30, 2005)

Deebo, I fished the Conejos religiously when I lived in the panhandle. The meadows up Elk Creek could me magical under the right conditions. Ever try the Los Pinos by the Toltec station?


----------



## deebo (May 22, 2004)

Junkie, #10 stimlators were the ticket 3 weeks ago on the conejos too.


northpaw, we fish the meadows on Elk as well as the Pinos. the 2nd meadows are awesome, but just so far of a hike. sometimes we fish the pocket water between first and second meadows too. Our favorite place to fish on the los pinos is to park there at the train station, and then walk up the tracks a ways, to the big bridge across that side creek and fish up from there. sometime we also fish on the Pinos above there, in the meadows below the Cumbress subdivison. a lot of that is private, but there is a little section in there where you can fish the meadows above the canyon you fish from the train station.


----------



## deebo (May 22, 2004)

northpaw, our cabin is up on the hill behind the Fox Creek fly shop/store.


----------



## David Brock (May 21, 2007)

I have been to many places and none better than the Quality Waters of the San Juan in Navajo Dam, NM. Average fish is 18". Most days I will catch 20 to 30 fish. Most will fish nymphs, but you can still have large days on drys. Abe's Motel & Motel and Fly shop 505-632-2194 still had $50 a night rooms last i checked. If you can handle the combat fishing, it is the best public fishing spot I have ever heard of. I have names and numbers of places to stay and guides if needed. My cell 713-858-9711


----------

